# Rebuying apps?



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

So I got my bionic a couple of days ago, so far I love it but I wanted to try out fruit ninja (Which I bought using my google account on a different phone using market) so I go to market, go to my apps and hit Fruit Ninja and it comes up and says "Buy for price" I'm like uh okay but I already own it, probably a glitch or something I hit buy and it starts going through the motions to buy the app. I've tried doing this from market.android.com, same issue it asks me to buy the app again. What the hell is going on?


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

As long as your signed in to the Google account you previously purchased the app with there shouldn't be an issue. Sometimes apps already bought will have the price beside it before you go to the apps page instead of saying purchased but once you click on that app it will then have download as the option and not buy.

Uploaded from my CyanogenMod7 X


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

Are you positive you bought it through Google Market? I don't own the game, but if I recall, like Plants vs Zombies it was sold exclusively through Amazon Market for a little while. If that's a possibility, check that market too.
Other than that, It should certainly show up under "MY APPS" and have the download icon beside it within Google Market

Good Luck my friend, stay thirsty


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

Tornlogic said:


> Are you positive you bought it through Google Market? I don't own the game, but if I recall, like Plants vs Zombies it was sold exclusively through Amazon Market for a little while. If that's a possibility, check that market too.
> Other than that, It should certainly show up under "MY APPS" and have the download icon beside it within Google Market
> 
> Good Luck my friend, stay thirsty


No I bought fruit ninja through the market too

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not a quad fan but it def looked like there guy on the quad was TRYING to get to the side, but failed miserably doing so. And the guy on the bike was goin overboard to look like a badass cause his cam was on, and failed miserably lol. In the end, it was an accident. Hate to say it, but I side with quad guy. I wouldve knocked that dude out if he started bitching at me like that...
Sweet bike though









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

I hate to say it but I'm pretty sure you're in the wrong forum. Lol


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah I hear what your saying... yeah knocked him out.... yep I am pretty sure your in the wrong place.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Ah, drunken necroposts. Gotta love it.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Ah, drunken necroposts. Gotta love it.
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


Yep wrong place... LOL


----------

